# Chthonic's bassist Doris Yeh's new ESP signature bass



## noizfx

I don't think this was posted before? But this has been brought up on other threads made by me before...

The Taiwanese metal band Chthonic's bassist Doris got her ESP signature bass out! 

Her signature bass named Andromeda D had its debut at Musikmesse last week!







And video...



This bass is on ESP's new export catalog but it's not available for the North American market though...

EDIT: The bass is now on ESP's Export site too! Electric Sound Products

Except the site still has wrong links and such...


----------



## signalgrey

Love her, what a cool chick and an awesome band. Im glad they all got signatures, Jesse's looked awesome too.


----------



## HighGain510

noizfx said:


> This bass is on ESP's new export catalog but it's not available for the North American market though...



That's a bummer, her sig model is pretty killer. Did they mention any reason why it's not coming over here?


----------



## Fiction

HighGain510 said:


> That's a bummer, her sig model is pretty killer. Did they mention any reason why it's not coming over here?



Customs won't let it through because it looks like an alien war-ship.


----------



## HighGain510

Fiction said:


> Customs won't let it through because it looks like an alien war-ship.



I knew it had to be something sensible!


----------



## noizfx

I have no idea why it's not going to the US... might be due to the lack of popularity for the band there? Relatively speaking that is...


----------



## HighGain510

Yeah that could be it. Shame as it's a gorgeous instrument!


----------



## HaMMerHeD

The F is cool, but I think I like her Iceman better.


----------



## noizfx

HaMMerHeD said:


> The F is cool, but I think I like her Iceman better.



WOW how many years ago was this?


----------



## The Uncreator

Jesus that looks awesome. This band is so good too, I'd kill for that guitar. Love the color of the LED's too.


----------



## Winspear

Very cool. Looks like pretty wide spacing to me!?


----------



## vampiregenocide

I have a girlfriend, but I'm pretty sure she won't mind me marrying Doris as well.


----------



## ixlramp

SHE'S SO COOL! and she's interested in space too  what awesome taste in basses The Ladies of Rock Rule! Doris Yeh (Chthonic) ,


----------



## Sicarius

HighGain510 said:


> That's a bummer, her sig model is pretty killer. Did they mention any reason why it's not coming over here?


probably the same stupid reason they won't bring the DeG sigs over.

I want a Die sig, dammit.

But yeah, I saw this on their facebook during it's build, and it looks great.


----------



## unclejemima218

I actually like the purple. interesting headstock too, reminds me of bug pincers!


----------



## Dan

Not a fan of the headstock it has to be said. But in my eyes Doris can never do any wrong EVER. so ill let it slide just this once


----------



## noizfx

Jesse (their guitarist) bets Doris will be the first one to break the headstock on her own bass


----------



## Sicarius

i can see it happen.


----------



## noizfx

Updated on the original post

The bass is on appearing on ESP's Export website as well!

Electric Sound Products

Except there are wrong links and stuff that clicking on her bass will lead to Jesse's page


----------



## Ironbird

Happy to see both Jesse and Doris get the recognition they deserve. There are many good metal bands in Asia that need all the exposure they can get!


----------



## Murmel

I'd slap that.


----------



## ixlramp




----------



## brynotherhino

Well crap. Now I have to move to taiwan and become a groupie/fanboi.


----------



## Divinehippie

ixlramp said:


>


 
YES! lol was guna ask if anyone knew if the model came in another color other then the purple (still killer color but need something a little more.... masculin xD) too bad this baby wont be in the US. i'd kill for that thing


----------



## noizfx

Well the F body shape will have more colors but for this particular bass then no... there is only a Standard version (no LED inlay) and a Custom Shop version (with LED inlay) but same color.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

I checked this band out, and I was blown away! Seriously kick-ass. This bass is quite awesome, as well, I wish we got it here in the US. I'd snap that up in an instant. With sufficient funds, of course.


----------



## noizfx

Unfortunately I don't think their signatures are going to the US... maybe because they're not big enough in the US yet? Hoping that'll change soon though... they toured with Arch Enemy in the states last fall, gonna hit major festivals again this year, so maybe ESP will bring it over to the states later!


----------



## dr_game0ver

i want this girl teach me how to play bass!!!


----------



## prashanthan

SHE'S SO FIT

...and the bass is pretty good too. Really like the finish on that, not seen anything like it before!


----------



## noizfx

And um... they did a show in Southern Taiwan where the beach is well known locally... at a spring festival... and she was wearing a bikini... hot damn...











No idea why she didn't use her signature bass though... maybe back then it was on its way back from Musikmesse?


----------



## themike

I feel dirty being in here - I'm going to leave before I say something stupid


----------



## Nitsuj

I'm most def not staring at the bass.


----------



## ry_z

noizfx said:


> And um... they did a show in Southern Taiwan where the beach is well known locally... at a spring festival... and she was wearing a bikini... hot damn...



My first thought was honestly "Huh, she's pretty muscular."


----------

